# Micro SD usb drive not working.



## Dynamikz (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, I'm having a problem getting my SD memory card drive to read my micro SD card. I have the micro sd card in a SD adapter. Basically, it's just not 'seeing' the card. When I insert into my Media Center computer, I get the green light showing that it's aware that it is plugged in, however when i go to the My computer screen none of the drives are showing that it's inserted.

I went into properties and disabled and re-enabled the disk drive for the "usb SD card reader" and found out that it is drive F: on my computer, but it's not registering there there is a card in there.

I did format my card in my sprint phone, which I was using it for and think that this may be the cause, and if it is the cause, what can I do to fix it? I tried searching download.com for "reformat micro sd card" but it didn't look like any of the results was what I was actually looking for.

Any help would be greatful.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Does the card show up in Disk Management? (Right click *My Computer* then click *Manage | Disk Management*).
Media Center may not recognize the format so it won't assign a drive letter. You may have to delete the partition and create one using Disk Management, then format the card. You may be able to just format.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Dynamikz (Sep 11, 2007)

when i go to disk management i get a popup saying "unable to connect to logical disk manager service".

What steps can i go through to enable that and see if thats my problem?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

*Start | Run* enter *services.msc* and press enter

make sure the following show a Status of Started and Startup Type is set to Automatic:

DCOM Server Process Launcher
Logical Disk Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
The following should be set to automatic or manual, but will likely not show as started:

Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service
What happens if you start *Disk Defragmenter* (*Start |Accessories | System Tools*) and click Analyze? Does it analyze the disk, or seem to ignore the click?

Jerry


----------



## Dynamikz (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright, the Logical Disk Manager Admin was set to disabled.

When i analyze disk, it does analyze it. I'll try your first post and see what i come up with and reply again.

Thanks for your help so far, really appreciate it.


----------



## Dynamikz (Sep 11, 2007)

All that shows up in disk management is my C: drive and D: drive, main hard drive and windows partition.

That's disk 0. Disk 1-4 are my usb ports I'm assuming, and nothing is showing up in there.

Going to try making a new partition for it next.


----------



## Dynamikz (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm able to create a new partition for it. When I go into the properties of it, I can see that its my "Generic USB SD Reader USB Device".

It says that the device is working correctly, I've tried updating the drivers for it and it said none were found.
Also tried disabling and re-enabling. It also says "Partition style: Not Applicable"


----------

